# Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliches!!!



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Mai 2007)

hallo,
habt ihr eine gute, *einfache Brandungsmontage*?

was haltet ihr von:
- einfachem Paternoster?
- Kaskadensysthem (keine ahnung was das ist)?


kennt ihr *noch andere*, die gut sind?


----------



## friggler (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliche*

Vergiss die echten Brandungsmontagen...;-)
Mit einer 3m Rute und 50g Wg. kannst Du keine gebrauchen.
Brandungsmontagen/systeme werden an kräftigen Ruten mit meist 100-250g Blei geworfen. Du kannst Dir ja mal ein paar auf 
wewewe.gemini-tackle.co.uk/rigs.html
anschauen. (Einfach auf das Bild klicken,  sind dann meist sogar mit Bauanleitung)
Ein Cascade Vorfach findest Du hier: http://www.tightlines.co.nz/docs/Breakaway Diagrams/Clip Down Cascade Rig.pdf

Für dich ist eine normale Grundmontage optimal. Meine Meerbrassen und Meeräschen (und div. andere) habe Ich auch auf Pose (Kl. Wasserkugel oder Sbiro und langes Vorfach) gut gefangen.

Du kannst Dir aber recht gute Grundmontagen (schlanke abgespeckte Brandungsmontage) knüpfen.
Dazu brauchst Du nur 0,50er Mono, ein paar kleine Glasperlen (gibt es sehr günstig im Bastelladen) und ein paar kleine Tönnchen-Wirbel (min ca 4Kg Tragkraft).
Nimm ca. 60-80cm 50er Mono und fädele eine Perle dann einen Wirbel und wieder eine Perle auf. Dort wo der Seitenarm sitzen soll (Ich nehme meist 10- 20cm. vorm Ende) machst Du einen einfachen Knoten in die Mono. Perle-Wirbel-Perle dagegen schieben und danach einen zweiten Knoten. An die beiden Enden eine Schlaufe nd fertig. Das Blei in die Eine Schlaufe, das Vorfach an den Wirbel, und die Haptschnur an die andere Schlaufe. Natürlich kannst Du auch einen zweiten Seitenarm auf die gleiche Weise machen...dann hast Du eine Paternostermontage. 

== ist Schlaufe
ø    ist Knoten z.B. einfacher Achterknoten
---   ist 0,50er Mono
o    ist kleine Perle
8    ist Tönnchenwirbel

Einfache Montage:
Blei)==-------øo8oø----------------------==

Paternoster:

Blei)==--------øo8oø-------------------øo8oø--------==


Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliche*

hallo,
danke für die ausführliche anleitung. da stellt sich nur ein problem: ich habe nur ne 20er, 25er und ne 30er mono. ich komme nächste woche nicht mehr ins angelgeschäft, deswegen muss ich mit diesen 3 dicken der schnur in urlaub fahren. meinste dass ich auch mit der 25er mono etwas ordentliches an lang ziehen kann? und mit der hakengröße so ca. um 6?

kann ich anstatt glsperlen auch plastikperlen nehmen? spielt die größe und die farbe ein rolle?


----------



## friggler (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliche*

Kannst auch Plastikperlen nehmen, sind sogar besser.
Schnur würde Ich die 30er nehmen...Meeresfische sind oft starke Kämpfer.
Haken würde Ich auch grösser nehmen. 2er oder so sind gut. Kleinere werden sehr schnell tief geschluckt.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliche*

um noch mal auf die perlen zurück zu kommen, spielt die farbe ne rolle?


----------



## friggler (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliche*

nö...
In dem Fall sind die ja nur "technisches" Hilfswerk und keine Lockperlen.
Sie verhindern Dass der Wirbel oder Seitenarm auf der Schnur rutscht.
Auf Lockperlen würde Ich verzichten. Wenn Du unbedingt Glitzer möchtest nimm eine Pailette. Gibt es auch viel günstiger im Bastelladen.  Ich würde aber ganz darauf verzichten...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliche*

nein, nein glizzer brauche ich nicht unbedingt.... deine anleitung ist gut, aber kannst du mir nochmal bitte genau beschreiben, wie das mit den perlen und stopperknoten und so genau zu machen ist? - wann und wo ich sie anbringen habe ich schon kapiert aber wie genau und vie lange der seitenarm, und mit welchen knotenen am besten, und einfach wie ich das ganze genau anbringen muss....ich muss die perlen ja irgentwie mit der hauptschnur verknoten sonst laufen sie ja auf der schnur frei.


wäre sehr nett.....


und was benutzr du auf brassen und ähnliches denn für köder?


----------



## friggler (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliche*

Ich habe Dir ja die "Zeichnung " gemacht. Der Knoten soll nur verhindern dass die Perle frei läuft. Als Knoten kannst du einen ganz einfachen Überhand oder einen Achterknoten nehmen...es geht eigentlich mit fast jedem knoten.
Bei den kleinen Glas oder Plastikperlen ist der Knoten etwas dicker als die Bohrung.
Perle-Wirbel-Perle sollten zwischen den Knoten ein paar mm Spiel haben.
Das Vorfach kannst Du in beliebiger Länge dann an den Wirbel knoten.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliche*

ja, aber wenn ich die zeichnung versuche zu öffnen dann kommen nur si komische zeichen.....da kann man nix erkennen.....nur solche kästchen und solche sachen


----------



## friggler (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliche*

Die "Zeichnung" sind nur ganz normale Schriftzeichen ;-)
Erklärung steht darüber...soll ja nur das Prinzip darstellen...

 == i*st Schlaufe*
 ø    *ist Knoten z.B. einfacher Achterknoten*
 ---   *ist 0,50er Mono*
 o    *ist kleine Perle*
 8    *ist Tönnchenwirbel*

 Einfache Montage:

 Blei)==-------øo8oø----------------------==

 Paternoster:

 Blei)==--------øo8oø-------------------øo8oø--------==


Im Gegensatz zur Ostsee hatten wir eine grosse Palette verschiedener Fische mit Garnelen gefangen. Für Meeräschen schwimmendes Brot. Du kannst auch gut Muscheln nehmen, oder kleine Fischstückchen. 
 Die Garnelen am besten ganz frisch. Als kleiner Tip:
 Wenn Du ein paar zusammen hast besorge dir Salz und Alufolie.
 Die Garnelen dann mit reichlich Salz in die Alufolie einwickeln und da min. 4-5h drin liegen lassen. Dadurch werden die Garnelen zäher und halten viel besser am Haken.
 Immer vom Schwanz her aufziehen und die Hakenspitze am seitlichen Panzer am Kopf herausschauen lassen-so halten die am besten.
 Wir haben den Wiederhaken immer angedrückt, weil einige Fische sonst fast nicht mehr schadfrei vom Haken zu lösen waren. Fotoapp. nicht vergessen...es gibt da sehr schöne Exemplare ;-) und immer einen Lappen mitnehmen...wir hatten auch einige ausgesprochen stachelige Gesellen dabei und auch ein paar giftige.

 Gruss
 Andreas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliche*

danke nochmals,
ich meinte die zeichnung, die du per link gepostet hattest, nicht die, die du mit der "legende" gepostet hast,

ich werde mal mein glück nächste woche am wochenende bis 2 wochen danach mal versuchen, in den 2 wochen werde ich bestimmt etwas fangen (mit dieser montage) ...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliche*



friggler schrieb:


> Einfache Montage:
> 
> Blei)==-------*øo8oø*----------------------==





so, zu dem *fettgedruckten* *bereich* habe ich noch eine frage: kannst du mir eine genaue anleitung geben, die nur diesen kleinen bereich beschreibt: also die genaue reihenfolge, und vorallem wie ich es anknoten muss, sodass die perlen fest auf der haupschnur halten und der wirbel ein klein wenig spielraum hat!


----------



## friggler (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliche*

Knoten-Perle-Wirbel-Perle-Knoten
Perlen und Wirbel werden nur aufgefädelt...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliche*

ahh!!!|rolleyes
da habe ich jetzt noch ein letztes problem. meine perlen habe ein innenlochdurchmesser von ca. 2-3 mm. da müsste ich ja einen "was-weiß-ich-für-großen" knoten machen.
könnte ich nicht die perlen anstatt aufzufädeln, mit an die hauptschnur anknoten? das müsste doch eigentlich gehen....|rolleyes.............................. oder kennst du einen sog. stopperknoten, mit dem ich die 2-3 mm überbrücken könnte - ich kenne keinen.....#d..........


----------



## friggler (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliche*

Deshalb die kleinen Bastel-Glasperlen
Die haben einen so geringen Durchmesser dass ein einfacher Knoten reicht.
Sonst die Schnur 2x durch die Perle...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche einfache, gute Montage für´s Brandungsangeln auf Meeresbrassen und Ähnliche*

aber , wenn ich die schnur 2x durch die perle fädele, dann ist die ja nicht mehr frei auf der schnur. dann sitzt diese ja fest. ich könnte doch aber mit einer seperaten schnur einen speziellen stopperknoten um die hauptschnur machen. wenn ich da diemonofil doppelt nehme, dann würde ich auf die gebrauchte dicke kommen, und könnte einfach so, wie du mir beschrieben hast weitermachen... 


z.b. diesen stopperknoten: http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/Stopperknoten.htm

der eignet sich doch oder?? (warum denn nicht) 

wenn ich dafür anstatt eine schnur, die schnur gleich doppelt nehme, dann müsste das doch gehen.... ich probiere es nachher mal aus! - da bemerke ich nur, dass der stopperknoten ja auch auf der schnur frei laufen kann, wenn ich etwas stärker daran ziehe!

naja vielleicht finde ich ja noch einen besseren!


----------

